# Game 59: Denver Nuggets @ Houston Rockets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Denver Nuggets* 31-27 *@* *Houston Rockets* 25-33

*Time:* 8:30 PM ET Friday, March 3, 2006
*TV:* Altitude, FOX Sports Southwest
*Location:* Toyota Center, Houston, TX

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah
*SG* - *Ruben Patterson 6-6 223 7/31/75 7 Cincinnati* 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
*30 Reggie Evans PF 6-8 245 5/18/80 3 Iowa*

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario
Greg Buckner
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma

*Houston Rockets* 






































*Projected Houston Rockets Starting Lineup*
*PG -* 12 Rafer Alston 6-2 175 7/24/76 6 Fresno State 
*SG -* 7 David Wesley 6-1 203 11/14/70 12 Baylor 
*SF -* 1 Tracy McGrady 6-8 223 5/24/79 8 None 
*PF -* 5 Juwan Howard 6-9 253 2/7/73 11 Michigan 
*C -* 11 Yao Ming 7-6 310 9/12/80 3 None

*Houston Rockets Reserves*
2 Luther Head G 6-3 185 11/26/82 R Illinois 
0 Gerald Fitch G 6-3 188 8/12/82 R Kentucky 
44 Chuck Hayes F 6-6 238 6/11/83 R Kentucky 
4 Stromile Swift PF 6-9 225 11/21/79 5 LSU 
55 Dikembe Mutombo C 7-2 261 6/25/66 14 Georgetown

*Houston Rockets Players Stats:*










*Houston Rockets Head Coach:*








*Jeff Van Gundy*

*---------------------------------------------------------------*​
Rockets and Nuggets fans get in! :clap: :banana: :cheers:

Nuggets face up against the slumping Rockets, and always dangerous Tracy McGrady. The last time the Nuggets matched up against the Rockets was in Denver at the Pepsi Center. The Nuggets came away from that game victorious. Coach Karl had a great game plan as well. It was all about double teaming McGrady all game, and making someone else beat the Nuggets. The game plan worked, and the Nuggets won. I excpect to see more of the same in the up coming game.

Let's Go Nuggets! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

melo for 40+


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao for 50/25. :wink:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm looking forward to see how Ruben does against TMac. In the Post, it says that Karl plans to play Ruben on him a lot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I'm looking forward to see how Ruben does against TMac. In the Post, it says that Karl plans to play Ruben on him a lot.


It seems Patterson plays the Forward position more so than SG. I didn't realize how big Patterson played on the floor. What about Patterson getting in the starting line up ? 

Do you see Patterson breaking in to the starting lineup ?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

23AJ said:


> It seems Patterson plays the Forward position more so than SG. I didn't realize how big Patterson played on the floor. What about Patterson getting in the starting line up ?
> 
> Do you see Patterson breaking in to the starting lineup ?


Didn't he start against Detwa?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ive noticed ruben and evans have already done more this season for the nuggets then boykins and elson, :rofl:

not a bad one for kiki. as long as ruben behaves himself...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Didn't he start against Detwa?


I didnt catch who the starters were. However if he is starting who's sitting now ? Because DJ plays SG.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> I didnt catch who the starters were. However if he is starting who's sitting now ? Because DJ plays SG.


RP started at SG against detroit...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> RP started at SG against detroit...


OIC!

Well in that case it's time to move DJ off our starting 5 game thread and back to the bench.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

good fix. its funny looking at the nuggets faces in those pics :rofl:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

another laugher. 33% FG%? sometimes i wonder why carmelo doesnt just go kobe and take 50 shots, lol.

and i cant think of a single player i HATE more then earl boykins...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

What in the hell happened this game?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> What in the hell happened this game?


well i dint see it, but it seemed like everyone not named carmelo forgot how to put the ball in the hoop. melo should have just started ball hogging and chucking as he was the only one making them...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Was it good defense (were the Rockets able to slow the game down and make the Nuggets play half court) or bad offense (i.e. poor ball movement)?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

these are the games where we could use a jim jackson type of player...or a paul pierce... :nonono:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

not counting melo, the nuggz shot 27% from the field

uke:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bad loss tonight. :curse:


----------

